# مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه



## شاي اخضر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


مطلوب خادمه سيريلانكيه للتنازل بسعر لايزيد عن 5000ريال يكون باقي لها اقل شي سنه

او زياده بسيطه


----------



## شاي اخضر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه*

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## شاي اخضر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه*

????????????????????


----------



## شاي اخضر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## شاي اخضر (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## شاي اخضر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------



## شاي اخضر (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: مطاوب خادمه سيلانيه بسرعه*

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين


----------

